# Kreator



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Afternoon assorted masses. Did anyone else go to the Arch Enemy and Kreator gig in Brum last night? Awesome as ever old Kreator, and Arch Enemy's new singer is not only rather tasty, but has a killer voice to boot. Kreator had to headline, Freidman's band or AE, couldn't follow them. It would be like me taking a penalty after Ronaldo.


----------

